
Introducing Veneur: high performance and global aggregation for Datadog - jeff18
https://stripe.com/blog/introducing-veneur-high-performance-and-global-aggregation-for-datadog
======
camel_gopher
It's good that they recognized percentiles can't be aggregated. They do seem
to be losing some signal with the t-histogram implementation though, and are
limited with their use of DataDog on how much precision they can obtain with
their metrics collection.

